# American Medical Response



## turnererik02 (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm currently employed with the private ambulance company American Medical Response (AMR), wondering if anyone had some clever and witty things that the acronym AMR could stand for. 

Such as:
Anything Money Related
Ain't My Responsibility

and my personal favorite,
Ah, My Ride.

If you have ever been employed or had to deal with this company I'm sure they will come to you easier.

Thanks!


----------



## Joe (Aug 17, 2012)

Why? Ive never understood why people go to such great lengths to put down their own company. So you can look cool in front of other services? Just quit.. not just posting, quit your job. Maybe your division sucks. e have good supervisors, good rigs, and up-to-date equipment. Other then that... great first post :/ trololol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 17, 2012)

One of the most popular is Another Moron Responds.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 17, 2012)

Joe said:


> Why? Ive never understood why people go to such great lengths to put down their own company. So you can look cool in front of other services? Just quit.. not just posting, quit your job. Maybe your division sucks. e have good supervisors, good rigs, and up-to-date equipment. Other then that... great first post :/


 
It depends. Sometimes it's just good humor. It's the entire, "I can joke about myself but not someone else" gig. However if you have to go looking for different names, you're doing it wrong. 




> trololol


 

RIP Mr. trololol dude.


----------



## turnererik02 (Aug 17, 2012)

I didn't say that I didn't like my employer, I was just looking for some funny things to share at work. Sorry if I struck a nerve with that one. But thanks for the post?


----------



## Joe (Aug 17, 2012)

Your welcome  sorry ive been grumpy all morning. Got throttled the last 48. Forgot how to interact with normal people


----------



## TB 3541 (Aug 17, 2012)

Joe said:


> Your welcome  sorry ive been grumpy all morning. Got throttled the last 48. Forgot how to interact with normal people



We're normal?!?! Holy crap! Quick, someone sticky it so that we don't forget!


----------



## traumaluv2011 (Aug 18, 2012)

Haha I think being not normal keeps us from going crazy


----------



## Altered Mental Status (Sep 10, 2012)

Ambulance Might Respond

and one I made up myself after being spoiled by a service that barely makes us post:
All Meals Roadside.


----------



## firecoins (Sep 11, 2012)

well the rigs are crap: Aging Moving Recepticles


----------



## RocketMedic (Sep 11, 2012)

No real complaints about my Borg Cube here- they even provide regeneration receptacles.


----------



## Martyn (Sep 11, 2012)

How about working for Ameri*S*care Ambulance in Tampa?


----------



## turnererik02 (Sep 19, 2012)

Yeah, I work for AMR in Polk County (Auburndale) and Americare is our "rival company" if you will


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 19, 2012)

I always called them "almost medically responsible". 

But that was in King County Washington where they were horizontal taxi drivers. So really, "ah, my ride" was a better fit.


----------

